# Why We Love Our New Graphtec CE5000-60 Plotter



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but my original post was burried in another thread, and I want people to see this.

THIS design is why we love our Graphtec CE5000-60 plotter.

I saw a shirt with this same basic design on it and I liked it, but I'm not much of a soccer fan, so I decided to do this design myself in CorelDRAW.

I showed my final design to Mark and told him the size of the smallest stars, and he said (and I fully believed him) that no plotter would possibly be able to cut them.

We got our Plotter Thursday and our new heat press Friday, so I decided that I wanted to do a test...just to see what we're capable of. I knew because of this design I could compare the different sized stars and see just how small we can really go.

I started weeding it and had to call Mark over. He was astonished at what I was getting!

So I pressed it on a shirt and took some pictures, one of them on the macro setting. THAT was when we really saw what this cutter was capable of!

There's another thread here that's talking about what settings and blades are needed to cut small, intricate designs on a Roland GX-24. Well, we do all of our cutting (other than reflective) with a 45 degree blade and 30cm/sec cutting speed. I didn't change those settings for this design.

For about $500 less than the Roland (I'm NOT cutting down on the Roland, but I AM saying that there are other options out there) we got this machine which will also do contour-cutting (we haven't done that yet).

It's a little confusing at first when you initially set it up, but once you do, you WON'T be sorry.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Great looking job. I am looking into a cutter/plotter next week at Long Beach. Hope Graphtec has a representative there. I see it...the CE5000-60 on yahoo for $1495 w/free stand. Is that price in the ball park for what one should expect to pay?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We got ours from SignWarehouse (I know, they're support isn't great, but their sales people are extra friendly and very helpful) for $1395. They offer it on their website for $1495, but on eBay for $1395 (stand included). I called them and asked if I _really_ had to go through eBay to get it for that price and he said he could give it to me ordering directly over the phone.

They were also offering a discount on shipping when we ordered, but their eBay shipping cost is $89.

The other nice thing is that you get 10% off of all supplies for 30 days after you order. We're taking advantage of that!

Like I said, I'm sure the Roland is a great plotter, but we are AMAZED at what this machine is capable of!

BTW, the smallest stars on this design are .023" wide. ;-)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thans Chani....Sounds pretty good. I am going to hold off until after the NBM show in Long Beach. I am so new to the cutter/plotter arena, I want to see some things in action..

Thanks again


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Huh. I just looked on Google for Graphtec contour cutting instructions and at the bottom of the first page when you search for "graphtec ce5000" is this thread. Cool!


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Chani,
That's my point with what I was talking about when I say there is very little info on the net about the Graphtec cutter. So little, that your brand new thread was on the first page results! If you did the same for Roland, I bet you'd find way more info. And even after numerous phone calls to Graphtec, I still can't sort out what should be a very simple problem with reg marks. Sorry, just venting my frustrations!


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh, and your design looks really cool by the way. When the cutter decides to work, it works well.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Rock on Chani,,, thats cool stuff,,, nice to have a cutter thats cuts that small,,, I do it all the time for glass wear,,, its a little of a b... to weed that small stuff all the time,,, hey what vinyl did you use????

R.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks!

That's Thermoflex Plus.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Cathybun said:


> Hi Chani,
> That's my point with what I was talking about when I say there is very little info on the net about the Graphtec cutter. So little, that your brand new thread was on the first page results! If you did the same for Roland, I bet you'd find way more info. And even after numerous phone calls to Graphtec, I still can't sort out what should be a very simple problem with reg marks. Sorry, just venting my frustrations!


Yes, that's the frustrating part of owning a Graphtec. At least this model. You might be able to find more information on the CE3000 model tho. The CE5000 is still pretty new.



Cathybun said:


> Oh, and your design looks really cool by the way. When the cutter decides to work, it works well.


Thanks! Even with the lack of information about this cutter, I still LOVE it!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Chani, the shirt looks great! Thanks again for sharing detailed pics!



Chaine said:


> There's another thread here that's talking about what settings and blades are needed to cut small, intricate designs on a Roland GX-24. Well, we do all of our cutting (other than reflective) with a 45 degree blade and 30cm/sec cutting speed. I didn't change those settings for this design.


You don't really have to change settings on the GX-24 to do intricate designs. The 45 degree blade works well for most vinyl types (except thicker flock).



Chani said:


> For about $500 less than the Roland (I'm NOT cutting down on the Roland, but I AM saying that there are other options out there) we got this machine which will also do contour-cutting (we haven't done that yet).





Chani said:


> We got ours from SignWarehouse (I know, they're support isn't great, but their sales people are extra friendly and very helpful) for $1395.


Just for clarification, the Roland GX-24 isn't $1895. You can get it from Imprintables.com for $1595 (only $200 more than the Graphtec). 

It sounds like you got a great deal on your cutter, I just wanted to make sure folks knew about the correct pricing on the GX-24.

Using the forum discount at CoastalBusiness.com, I think you can get the Roland GX-24 for even cheaper.

As you say though, there ARE options for different budget levels when considering a cutter. 

A cutter can definitely add a lot of options for a t-shirt customization business.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Rodney!

Actually, when I said $500 cheaper, I was counting the cost of the stand ($299 for the GX-24). 

We got our HIX press from Coastal, tho! Awesome deals through your forums!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Chani said:


> Actually, when I said $500 cheaper, I was counting the cost of the stand ($299 for the GX-24)


The stand definitely comes in handy! I've got one for my cutter.


----------



## glaker (Nov 18, 2006)

I just went to the show. McDougal's had the Roland 24'' for $1395.00 sign warehouse said they would match and give additional 10% on same cutter also $49 shipping. Very good deal, I think.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> sign warehouse said they would match and give additional 10% on same cutter also $49 shipping.


Be careful with sign warehouse...


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

goodness how the heck did u weed that thing to its miniscule stars??!? 

but im glad i picked the graphtec over the roland a week ago...mine's coming next week! hope it can do wat u did


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

Chani said:


> Sorry for the double post, but my original post was burried in another thread, and I want people to see this.
> 
> THIS design is why we love our Graphtec CE5000-60 plotter.


-What were your settings to cut those little stars? I have the same cutter, but cutting small items seem to be a challenge. I think I just need to set up the force/speed properly.
thanks


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Which blade and what vinyl you use make a big difference at that detail level. I'd recommend Clean Cut 60 degree blade and Multicut from Jotopaper.


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the factory blade...not 100% on the specs...How about cut speed settings..and calibration


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

I just bought the CE5000-60 and I'm having a bear of a time getting Adobe Illustrator to pick up the Cutting Master program. I'm on MacOS 10.4.11 and Adobe Illustrator CS if anyone else has any tips I'd appreciate it. I just got my cutter last night and of course now it's Friday night so no customer service. Cutting Master seems to work fine - I can send the test plot. I don't have Corel and nothing else I own will write a PLT file so no cutting until next week at the earliest  At least the test cuts look good... 

I purchased my unit from a local sign shop which I would highly recommend. It was $1595. They do all the service right on the premises and they are a certified Graphtec service house. I don't buy anything expensive like this online because yah you might get a few bucks off but the aggravation of dealing with fly-by-night outfits is not worth the few bucks you save. 

I learned my lesson with Sign Warehouse - they are PURE EVIL. A few years back I bought a Cougar vinyl cutter from them and it was the biggest piece of junk I ever wasted my money on. I swear they took that unit back as a return and did nothing to it before sending it out to me. The unit was clearly damaged, had obviously been dropped, LED didn't work and looked like it had been glued back on with crazy glue. I never did get it to work and SW claimed it had been discontinued right after my order, so sorry. I will NEVER buy anything from Sign Warehouse again, not even vinyl or anything. From that point on I vowed to always brick and mortar businesses, not some punk selling stuff out of mommy's basement.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

smartbomb said:


> I just bought the CE5000-60 and I'm having a bear of a time getting Adobe Illustrator to pick up the Cutting Master program. I'm on MacOS 10.4.11 and Adobe Illustrator CS if anyone else has any tips I'd appreciate it. I just got my cutter last night and of course now it's Friday night so no customer service. Cutting Master seems to work fine - I can send the test plot. I don't have Corel and nothing else I own will write a PLT file so no cutting until next week at the earliest  At least the test cuts look good...
> 
> I purchased my unit from a local sign shop which I would highly recommend. It was $1595. They do all the service right on the premises and they are a certified Graphtec service house. I don't buy anything expensive like this online because yah you might get a few bucks off but the aggravation of dealing with fly-by-night outfits is not worth the few bucks you save.
> 
> I learned my lesson with Sign Warehouse - they are PURE EVIL. A few years back I bought a Cougar vinyl cutter from them and it was the biggest piece of junk I ever wasted my money on. I swear they took that unit back as a return and did nothing to it before sending it out to me. The unit was clearly damaged, had obviously been dropped, LED didn't work and looked like it had been glued back on with crazy glue. I never did get it to work and SW claimed it had been discontinued right after my order, so sorry. I will NEVER buy anything from Sign Warehouse again, not even vinyl or anything. From that point on I vowed to always brick and mortar businesses, not some punk selling stuff out of mommy's basement.


Have you gone to Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo
and updated the "firmware" for the cutter??

....also,there is a cuttingmaster2 software "MAC update"

I do not know if this will help....but it is worth a try....


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> Have you gone to Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo
> and updated the "firmware" for the cutter??
> 
> ....also,there is a cuttingmaster2 software "MAC update"
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I saw the firmware update but I didn't know if that would help. I just downloaded the latest Cutting Master for Mac installer from the website and installed it - no different. 

I'll try the firmware update though - who knows?

I have CS3 but I haven't installed it yet because it's such a hard disk pig. Think this would help??


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

smartbomb said:


> Thanks for the reply. I saw the firmware update but I didn't know if that would help. I just downloaded the latest Cutting Master for Mac installer from the website and installed it - no different.
> 
> I'll try the firmware update though - who knows?
> 
> I have CS3 but I haven't installed it yet because it's such a hard disk pig. Think this would help??


On the FAQ page of Graphtec’s site it states....
"_YOU MUST HAVE COMPLETE version of Adobe Illustrator©__
or Corel Draw© for Cutting Master to install_."


I was running into this problem with my coreldraw....I did not have the VBA/macros files needed to run 3rd party apps.

I got the "full" version replacement disc from corel and now everything works great.

Do you have the FULL retail version of Illy?


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> On the FAQ page of Graphtec’s site it states....
> "_YOU MUST HAVE COMPLETE version of Adobe Illustrator©__
> or Corel Draw© for Cutting Master to install_."
> 
> ...


Yes, I do. I have the disks right here. I'm trying to do a full install of just Illustrator CS3 and see what happens. 

thanks


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a link to uksignboards ....
uksignboards.com :: View topic - Cutting Master 2 for Illustrator CS3

Is this the problem that you are having....?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

smartbomb said:


> Yes, I do. I have the disks right here. I'm trying to do a full install of just Illustrator CS3 and see what happens.
> 
> thanks


 
...make sure to uninstall cuttingmaster2...... and then reinstall it AFTER you install IllyCS3.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

hi smartbomb. Is your copy of Illistrator one that came with your computer or did you buy it from a store? If you didn't buy it retail, then it may not be a full featured version. I don't have Illy but know for a fact the corel draw has to be a FULL RETAIL version and the accademni or am OEM that either came with a computer or bought from a supplier. Mrs Bacon gave you the best advice then. I actualy have had to uninstall and reinstall cutting master every time I update my Corel draw.


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi yes I have full retail of both CS and CS3. It wouldn't show up on CS, even after downloading the updated cutter program (which is what that other board suggested I do - thanks by the way). 

I set up AI CS3 to install last night and went to bed (too tired). Woke up this morning to finish the install and reinstall Cutting Master - the version downloaded from the web - and now it works swimmingly. Not sure why it wouldn't work on CS. If I hadn't bought the new version and been sitting on it for a year or so I would be out of luck. Now I just need to learn how to use AI CS3!! 

Thanks to all for the suggestions. By the by, those are very cool tee shirts you folks made. 

Greg


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> hi smartbomb. Is your copy of Illistrator one that came with your computer or did you buy it from a store? If you didn't buy it retail, then it may not be a full featured version. I don't have Illy but know for a fact the corel draw has to be a FULL RETAIL version and the accademni or am OEM that either came with a computer or bought from a supplier. Mrs Bacon gave you the best advice then. I actualy have had to uninstall and reinstall cutting master every time I update my Corel draw.


 
Thanks Terry!!!

.....if it weren't for you I would not even know about "vba/macros" files!!!! 
You helped me with my Coreldraw-cuttingmaster problem when I "just could not figure it out"!! LOL


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

cut my first piece of vinyl with it this morning - wow, what a machine. Still need to set the origin point but I got most of a sign cut - holy moley what a cutter.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations, it's a boy!!


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks

I wondered if someone could maybe give me a pointer. I know this isn't a Graphtec technical support forum, but since they have none and their online tech support is non-existant, maybe someone else has come across this before.....

When I put in a 15" roll of film to cut, the machine only reads the roll as 9.635" wide, having the unintended effect of chopping off my 11.5" wide piece. I can set the roll width at 24" wide in the Cut/Plot window within Illustrator, but the machine won't read the additional width. 

I have taken the film out and reloaded it, and I noticed that when the plotter reads the film initially, the cutting head will only go over as far as to roughly where the cutting stops. 

How do I get the plotter to sense the whole width of the 15" film?? I've gone through all the documentation that came with the plotter and I can't figure it out.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

Actually, guys - I just figured out my own issue. The effective cutting area can be no larger than the width of the two little friction roller wheels that grip the vinyl. I moved them over and repositioned the vinyl so that the rollers landed on the edges of the sheet and that makes all the difference. Of course it would be nice if the documentation said that! Maybe it's obvious and I'm just a dummy, but at least it's working to my expectation now.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

smartbomb said:


> Actually, guys - I just figured out my own issue. The effective cutting area can be no larger than the width of the two little friction roller wheels that grip the vinyl. I moved them over and repositioned the vinyl so that the rollers landed on the edges of the sheet and that makes all the difference. Of course it would be nice if the documentation said that! Maybe it's obvious and I'm just a dummy, but at least it's working to my expectation now.


Glad you got it worked out! 

I agree....the manual for the graphtec is bad.

Please, ask any/as many questions that you want to...that is what this forum is all about!



When I cut my 15" t-shirt vinyl I tape a 4" wide strip of sign vinyl on one side of it(the side closest to the control panel)....this allows me to utilize almost every sq in of the t-shirt vinyl. 

(I use tape on the front and back to make it more sturdy)
(blue painters tape)


----------



## smartbomb (Sep 19, 2009)

That's a great suggestion. The 15" rolls I get usually have the tabs on the side for tractor feed plotters but there's no vinyl there and I'd be concerned that the backing material is to slippery for the wheels.

Just got a new job this morning to do some subcontract work for an embroidery company who's making tee-shirts for sports teams. Gotta find some Gorilla Grip vinyl locally first thing tomorrow morning!! Glad I got it up and running


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys,
Im going to get graphtec CE5000-60 soon.
Im wondering has anyone use graphtec blade from ebay? they are much cheaper though.

I also found a Graphtec blade holder/converter on ebay so it can fit roland blade into the CE5000. Roland blade is much cheaper. 

thanks guys


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Buy a blade from www.cleancutblade.com and you'll never look back.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

David is correct...skip the OEM blades and the stuff on eBay...get a clean cut blade...will out cut, out last the regulars...this is a made in USA product

On a side note...this thread was started about 2 1/2 years ago by Chani...I have not heard or see anything of her for a long long time...anyone know what became of Chani?


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

isn't it good to have the old thread back to life? 
anyway, thanks to you guys, otherwise I will buy the Roland blade adaptor that listed on the ebay.

~New BLADE HOLDER For Graphtec Plotter use Roland blade - eBay Cutters- Wide Format, Plotters, Wide Format Printing, Printing Graphic Arts, Business Industrial. (end time 12-Apr-10 03:54:06 AEST)


----------



## mikegraphics (Nov 5, 2009)

just got my new graphtec cutter today and got it all set up and working in about 30 min love it gonna throw the chinese cutter in the trash


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Heya guys,
finally I ordered my Graphtec.

I have few questions here:

-As mentioned clean cut blade is much better than the graphtec blade itself, can you tell me what make its better?Whats the difference?

-Im going to use this cutter to cut Flock sheet and heat applied vinyl. Which blade do you recommend?

-Im a bit confuse with the blade size (0.9 and 1.5). Do I need to go for different sizes? Can you tell me when to use 0.9 and when to use 1.5?

many thanks guys


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

0.9 is for thin things and 1.5 is for thicher materials. if using the 1.5 blade, you wil need the seperate RED TOP BLADE HOLDER


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the answer, Terry.
What about the degree? Can you explain more for this?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

the 1.5 (red top blade holder) uses the 60 degree blade and the blue top holder, 0.9 uses either the normal 45 degree blade or they have a 60 degree blade for it, I think. The red top blade holder with the 60 degree blade has more actual cutting blade surface and needed for cutting thick materials like rhinestone template material and other thicker materials like sandblast mask. A lot of the materials for rhinestone templates are in reality a sandblast mask. I use the 45 degree blade in the blue top that came with the cutter for cutting regular thin materials.


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks very much, Terry.
I will get 0.9mm 60 degree for flock and the 40 degree for vinyl then.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

willkho said:


> Thanks very much, Terry.
> I will get 0.9mm 60 degree for flock and the 40 degree for vinyl then.


 Its worth a try because there are some things that cut best with a 60 blade (from clean cut blades I heard) that are thin like some reflective. I personaly bought my 60 degree blade for cutting sandblast mask so I needed the thicker one since that made the cutting edge even longer. The 0.9 and 1.5 is in referance to the diameter of the blade shaft.


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

willkho said:


> isn't it good to have the old thread back to life?
> anyway, thanks to you guys, otherwise I will buy the Roland blade adaptor that listed on the ebay.
> 
> ~New BLADE HOLDER For Graphtec Plotter use Roland blade - eBay Cutters- Wide Format, Plotters, Wide Format Printing, Printing Graphic Arts, Business Industrial. (end time 12-Apr-10 03:54:06 AEST)



Have any of you guys used this blade holder? If so can you share your thoughts.


Thanks.



Tough.


----------



## Veritasmerch (Feb 17, 2010)

those sample pictures are amazing!!!


----------

